# 30 Days to a Better Husband



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Showed up on my Yahoo homepage this morning:

30 Days to a Better Husband

I find it kind of incredible that these 'changes' were worthy of a story at all. Suppose you have to start somewhere.

Doesn't say much about their relationship either ... but it infers a lot.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

The idea that a man has to make changes in himself to get his wife to be more sexual is a good one.

This guy blew it bad though. He attempted to jump through the "hoops" that his wife had set up. By doing this she then realizes this hoop holding works and tells him she is cutting of sex until he finishes a book. Oh, the shame.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw that last night. A bit of a let down, considering that I was expecting the secrets of the universe. When I saw the part "I tried not to Pounce on Her", I had this image of my first day of school. I came out of class, only to see my older brother perched on a brick partition wall, waiting for Hank, his class bully. My brother rained down his revenge after pouncing on Hank. Not exactly the point of this section, but the mental image made it hard to take it serious. 

Note to myself: pouncing on her when she comes out of the shower often leads to a broken towel rack, or sliding dangerously if she used the slippery after bath oil.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

30 days.
Does it work if I'm starting from scratch?
:-o


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> 30 days.
> Does it work if I'm starting from scratch?
> :-o


Ony if it's someone elses husband. And we both know that is ill-advised.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Halien said:


> I saw that last night. A bit of a let down, considering that I was expecting the secrets of the universe. When I saw the part "I tried not to Pounce on Her", I had this image of my first day of school. I came out of class, only to see my older brother perched on a brick partition wall, waiting for Hank, his class bully. My brother rained down his revenge after pouncing on Hank. Not exactly the point of this section, but the mental image made it hard to take it serious.
> 
> Note to myself: pouncing on her when she comes out of the shower often leads to a broken towel rack, or sliding dangerously if she used the slippery after bath oil.


Had a patronizing feel to it. Like trying to convey complex concepts to a child, and in effect don't really tell them anything at all.

Although ... the core message is there. Being a better man requires taking action. You must DO things that build up your sense of self. And NOT DO things that detract from your wife's sense of respect for, and attraction to you.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Ony if it's someone elses husband. And we both know that is ill-advised.


Especially mine. Not that I would protest. 
:rofl:


----------

